# كيف نصنع سيارة بصنع عربى



## mohamed abouzahra (14 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


رواد صناعة السيارات
هنري فورد الأمريكي 

كولن شابمان 

ساكاشي تيودا 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الإقدام والذكاء والمثابرة والعمل الدءوب من أسباب النجاح التي جعلت من أناس عاديين أناس مشهورون ومؤثرون في الحياة ، فالمثابرة لتحقيق الطموح والهدف لا يأتي عن طريق الصدفة بل يأتي نتيجة للكفاح الطويل ولابد من كثير من التضحيات من أجل الوصول للهدف وها نحن نقدم لك نماذج من بعض الشخصيات التى اثرت فى تاريخ صناعة السيارات. 



هنري فورد الأمريكي:

* يعتبر هنري فورد الأمريكي أحد المثابرين الذين حققوا طموحاتهم عبر تاريخ من الكفاح في مجال تصميم وتصنيع السيارات مما جعله من أشهر مصنعي القرن العشرين وذاع صيته ليملأ الأفاق بإعتباره أول من أطلق الشرارة الأولى لإنتاج سيارات ذات تكنولوجيا لم يتصورها عقل بشري .

هذا المشوار الذي بدأه هنري لم يكن سهلاً بل واجهته صعوبات كثيرة ومني بخسائر كبيرة.واستطاع تكوين شركة للمحركات سبقها الدخول في عدة مشروعات لم تكلل بالنجاح إلا أنه كان لها الأثر في تكوين تلك الشركة وهذه الاخفاقات جعلته يترك هذا المضمار مؤقتا والانتقال إلى سباق السيارات .



هذا وقد صمم عدة سيارات كانت أولها عام 1896 بسرعة 20 ميلا /ساعة وهذه السيارة مازالت موجودة في متحف بمنطقة ديترويت بأمريكا الشمالية . وفي عام 1901 أتم هنري تصميم وتصنيع سيارته الجديدة التي كانت مخصصة للسباقات والتي استخدمت محركا يولد قوة 20 حصان فازت بسباق 16 كيلومتر بسرعة بلغ متوسطها 70 كيلومتر /ساعة كان يقودها بنفسه مما أتاح له فرصة الشهرة وتحقيق شعبية كبيرة وقد كان أحد المليونيرات مساعداً له يدعي باري اول فيلد بالإضافة لما لقيه من مساعدة أسرته مما جعله يتفرغ للتصميم في مجال السيارات لهذا فقد صمم الكثير من السيارات وتنقل بين كثير من دول العالم للإعلان والدعاية لمنتجاته الأمر الذي جعله يستحق هذه الشهرة،كما قام بتأسيس فريق مع توم كوبر فصمما سيارتين عملاقتين ووقع الاختيار علي بارني اولدفيلد ليصبح سائقاً لهما علي الرغم من أن تلك السيارتين لم تكونا بالمستوي المطلوب إلا أن بارني فاز بإحدى السباقات لمسافة 8 كيلومترات في 5 دقائق و28 ثانية.
وبعدها أصبح هنري فورد مشهوراً جداً وفي وضع يسمح له بتكوين شركة تحقق أهدافه وطموحاته . فقد قام في عام 1903 بتأسيس شركة فورد للمحركات هدفها إنتاج السيارات للجمهور وقد تم تصنيع أول سيارة A مود يل 1903 من النوع الخفيف وتبلغ قوتها 8 أحصنة وسرعتها القصوى 38 كيلومتر/ساعة وقد حققت أر باحاً للشركة بلغت وقتها 36957 دولار خلال الثلاثة أشهر ونصف الأولى من عام 1903 .
نتيجة لإنتاج شركة فورد مود يل T التي تم إنتاجها في أكتوبر 1908 والتي حققت نجاحاً كبيراً مما حدي بالشركة اتخاذ سياسة التوسع في عام 1914.وهذه الشهرة التي اكتسبها فورد ما زالت قائمة حتى الآن وتعاقب في إنتاج السيارات من الشركة أبناؤه وأحفاده واستمرت الشركة إلى يومنا هذا وهي تعتبر من اكبر الشركات في صناعة السيارات في العالم .

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

كولن شابمان:

* برز اسم كولن شابمان كأحد رواد صناعة السيارات في العالم وله من الصفات المميزة التي أوصلته إلى وضع اسمه كصانع وسائق ورجل أعمال ناجح ومميز .كان هذا الفتى الذي ولد في ريسموند بالولايات المتحدة عام 1928م مولعاًً بقيادة الدراجات النارية التي تخلى عن قيادتها بعد نصيحة والديه بتركها والاتجاه إلى عالم السيارات وقد اهدياه سيارة موريس لتكون بديلاً للدراجة النارية . ومن ثم درس الميكانيكا ببريطانيا وبعد الحرب العالمية الثانية كون مع صديق له شركة لبيع السيارات المستعملة والتي ادخل عليها تعديل السيارات وأول سيارة تم تعديلها سماها لوتس على اسم زهرة اللوتس ومن ثم كانت الانطلاقة حيث أنتج بتجربة أخرى سيارة MK2 ثم كون شركة اللوتس الهندسية وفي عام 1954 دخل سباقات السيارات بسيارة MK8 وفي عام 1958 دخل سباق في موناكو بسيارة سميت TYPE16 وقد عرف النجاح الحقيقي بفضل سيارته المسماة لوتس 18 التي صنعت في عام 1960م حيث فازت في نفس العام بالمركز الثاني وقد ضم إليه السائق البارع جيم كلارك الذي شارك بسيارة لوتس 25 ، وفاز هذا السائق عام 1963 بلقبين لقب السائقين ولقب الصانعين ، وفي هذه السنة خرجت إلى الأسواق سيارة إنتاج واسع وهي لوتس ايلان Elan التي عرفت نجاحاً تجارياً ممتازاً ، وقد جهزت هذه السيارة بمحرك من 4 اسطوانات و 16 صماما ، وكان يولد 195 حصانا . ولم تعرف السيارة التي بعدها نفس النجاح حيث أطلقت الايت عام 1974م ، وقد تكون ابرايت الانجح من بين سيارات شابمان . عام 1968 حيث تم اشتراك سيارة في سباقات الفورمولا 1 التي جهزت بمحرك V8 سعة 3 ليترات من صنع فورد وكورسورث ، وكانت قوتها تزيد على 410 أحصنة ، وقد تميزت هذه السيارة في العديد من السباقات بفضل سائقها غراهام هيل .
وكانت فلسفة شابمان كانت تتلخص دائماً في العمل والمثابرة ولم تكن له أية إمكانيات مادية لصناعة سيارة أو المشاركة في إحدى السباقات ، ولكن إرادته الفذة وقدرته على الإقناع جعلتا الممولين يغامرون معه في كل مرة حتى صنع اسماً لا معاً في عالم صناعة السيارات ، ويذكر لشابمان انه كان دائماً يعتقد أن السيارة الرياضية لابد أن تكون خفيفة الوزن والى اليوم مازال هذا المنطق سائداً في عالم السيارات الرياضية.



XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

ساكاشي تيودا :

* في عام 1867 ولد السيد Sakichi Toyoda ليكون مبدعاً خلاقاً و واحداً من أهم رموز النجاح في اليابان على مر العصور، و يبدو أن ساكاشي الطفل قد أحس بذلك و بدأ يتفاعل مع هواجسه القوية بكل عزمٍ و إصرارٍ حتى بلغ أشده و من العمر مقتبله و عقد النية على ابتكار آلةٍ جديدةٍ يحتاج إليها سكان اليابان و العالم أجمع و لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها، و لعله أصاب حينما نظر فوجد الملابس تكسو أجساد من حوله، و من هنا كانت الانطلاقة. أمضى ساكاشي الشاب سنين طوالٍ يملأه شعورٌ إيجابيٌ بأنه لابد و أن ينجح و أن الاستمرار في *التجربة و الخطأ* هو الطريق إلى النجاح، و بالفعل نجح في ابتكار آلةٍ للنسيج و هو قد بلغ من العمر الثلاثتين (أي في عام 1897).. و ظلت قصص الفشل و النجاح الدؤوب ترافقه حتى أسس في عام 1918 شركة Toyota للغزل و النسيج (أطلق عليها Toyota بدلاً من اسم عائلته Toyoda لتسهيل النطق. و في 1929 نجح ساكاشي ذي الستين عاماً في عقد أهم صفقات حياته، إذ باع حق ابتكار آلته الأتوماتيكية للنسيج لشركة إنجليزية مقابل 100.000 مائة ألف جنيه إسترليني ليكون هذا المبلغ هو الدفعة الأساسية و الانطلاقة الحقيقية لشركة تويوتا للسيارات التي أسسها بعد أربعة أعوامٍ من هذا التاريخ بمساعدة ابنه Kiichiro Toyoda (ولد في 1894 و توفي في 1952) الذي كان قد ذهب إلى الولايات المتحدة في العشرينيات ليرى التجربة الأمريكية في صناعة السيارات بنفسه، و أعجب الابن بفكرة فورد في الإنتاج (سير الإنتاج، وتخصص كل عامل في جزئيةٍ واحدةٍ فقط) و عاد أدراجه إلى موطنه و حاول أن ينقل التجربة لبلاده، لكنه لم يكن نقلاً أعمى كما يفعل الكثيرون، و لكنه نقل الواعي المدرك الذي استطاع تطويع التقنيات الحديثة لتتلاءم مع الاحتياجات المحلية مع الإصرار على مبادئه التي لا زالت شركة تويوتا العالمية تحافظ عليها حتى الآن.. و في عام 1933 تأسس بالفعل قسم السيارات في المصنع التابع للأب ساكاشي تويودا، و لم يستغرق الأمر عاماً حتى نجح الابن كيشيرو في تصنيع أول محركٍ سياراتٍ من صنع يده و أطلق عليه A ليكون نواة سياراته التي توالى إنتاج النسخ التجريبية منها في عامي 1935 و 1936 و كان أهمها الطراز المعروف باسم AA، و في أغسطس من عام 1937 تم تأسيس شركة تويوتا العالمية (TMC: Toyota Motor Company) و ظلت تزدهر حتى أسست أول مصنعٍ خارج اليابان لها، و كان في تايوان عام 1949 . ولا نريد أن نغفل في نهاية هذه السطور ذكر أن تويوتا استطاعت بكل فخر أن تحصد المركز الثاني بين صناع السيارات في العالم متغلبةً بذلك على فورد برغم أنها تمتلك العديد من الماركات و الشركات (جاجوار، مازدا، لاندروفر، أستون مارتن، فولفو) التي اشترتها خلال السنوات الأخيرة لتحافظ على مكانتها المفقودة و لتوضيح حجم تويوتا حالياً، تويوتا تنتج سنوياً ما يزيد عن عُشر إنتاج العالم بمراحل، فإنما يعني ذلك أن لها ثقلاً مدوياً في عالم صناعة السيارات، بل إنها بمصانعها المنتشرة في أرجاء المعمورة (59 مصنعاً في 28 دولة) أضحت تؤثر في هذه الصناعة بقوةٍ لا يحلم بها الآخرون.


والسلام عليكم​


----------



## discoverer (15 يونيو 2007)

thanks for your information, but how can we as arab people make cars and we have people such as my 
brother who wrote 

*Gas Turbine & Compressors*
*in this websites*


----------



## مهاجر (15 يونيو 2007)

*موضوع شيق للنقاش ...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز اشكرك على هذا النقل المفيد واشكرك على إختيارك لهذا العنوان المميز ... والذي يحفز الهمم للنقاش ...:81: 

ومن خلال ما قرأنا من نقلك لهؤلاء القدوات في علم هندسة وصناعة السيارات وما لهم من مثابرة وصبر لبلوغ غايتهم وهدفهم ... إلى ان توصولوا إلى النجاح لشركاتهم كثمرة لهذا التفاني في العمل والصبر على المصاعب

إخواني هذا موضوع شيق للنقاش طرحه اخونا محمد ابو زهرة ... 

دعونا نتفاعل مع الموضوع ونثري النقاش حول صناعة السيارات العربية مستفيدين من خبرة من سبقنا من الأمم ...:55:


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (15 يونيو 2007)

مشكور على الرد باخى مهاجر


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (15 يونيو 2007)

مشكور جدا ياخى مهاحر على هذا الرد


----------



## eng_hewedy (15 يونيو 2007)

شكرا ع المعلومات الشيقه ديه وياريت تجبلي حكايه السياره هوندا لا ني اسمع ان هوندا ده مهندس


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (15 يونيو 2007)

تاريخ تويوتا فى هذا الرابط

http://www.toyota.co.jp/en/history/index.html


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم .

حتى لو اصبحت لدى الدول العربية مصانع للسيارت 100% يبقى المستهلك العربي يأخذ بعين الأعتبار

مصانع السيارت للشركات العلمية الرائدة هي الأولى .

ونحتاج الى عقود من الزمن لبناء الثقة كحال الذين سبقونا .

البغدادي


----------



## ريمون عدلي (16 يونيو 2007)

ولكن هل توجد سياره 100*100 عريبه التصنع ؟
هذه هي المشكله لا توجد اي سياره عربيه 100*100 هذا يدل علي شئ واحد عدم ثقه المستهلك العربي بالخبره العربيه ذات نفسها مما يجعل عدم وجود كوادر تنافس وتصارع الصرح العالمي السابق لهذه التقنيه الرائعه
ششششششكككككرررررررااا


----------



## islam2a (16 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك على المعلومات القيمة
الموضوع رائع ومفيد


----------



## مهاجر (16 يونيو 2007)

*نواصل ...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سمعت أن المغرب صنعت سيارة بكاملها وذات مواصفات عالية بدون الإستعانة بأي شركة من شركات تصنيع السيارات 

يا ريت من عنده معلومات إضافية أن يوردها هنا وجزاكم الله خير

وايضاً لو كان هناك أي معلومات عن سيارات مصنعة في دول عربية او اسلامية الرجاء إيرادها لتعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## محمد فوزى (18 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا اعمل فى مصنع للسيارات بمصر
موضوع تصنيع السيارة اختلف الان عن الماضى فأصبح الاعتبار الاول لاقتصاديات المشروع وليس لكيفية التصنيع فالقاطرة التى تجر التصنيع هى التسويق والشركات الكبرى تندمج من اجل الاقتصاديات وتبادل التصميمات والمكونات وتوفير التكاليف 
ولكى نقوم بصناعة سيارة لا بد من اختيار سيارة لمصنع عالمى تناسب اكبر شريحة من المستهلكين ثم نقوم بالتدرج فى التصنيع بمعنى التجميع اولا ثم تصنيع الاجزاء محليا شيئا فشيئا حتى نحقق نسبة عالية محليا ثم الانتقال لاعمال المكابس اى عمل الاجزاء الكبيرة كاجزاء جسم السيارة عندما يكون الطلب كبير عليها ثم ادخال التعديلات سنويا بما يحقق زيادة المبيعات عن طريق تطوير المنتج فاذا اصبحت الشركة كبيرة وقاعدة الموردين المحليين كبيرة امكنها تصنيع سيارة اخرى كما فعلت الهند والصين وماليزيا


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (18 يونيو 2007)

يا ترى ما هى الاسباب الرئسية والفرعية فى عدم صنع سيارة عربية100*100


----------



## كونكورد (18 يونيو 2007)

​*الكل منا يعرف العديد من الشركات اليابانية التي لم تترك بيت الا ودخلته، فهل فكرنا* *يوماً في معاني أسماء هذه * *الشركات؟**
**اليابانيون عادة ما يهتمون بأن يكون للأسماء* *التي يطلقونها معنى، لذلك أحببت أن أعرفكم بمعاني الأسماء التي استطعت جمعها من* *مصادر مختلفة *​*ولاحظوا أن أغلب أسماء الشركات هي أسماء عائلات يابانية ولكن في نفس الوقت لها معنى 


تــويـــوتــا TOYOTA
اسم الشخص الذي أنشأ هذه الشركة (تويودا إيجي) ... ولكن حولوا الحرف "دا" إلى "تا" لتسهيل نطقها على الأجانب
وكلمة تويوتا تنقسم إلى كلمتين: "تويو" بمعنى "وفير أو خصيب" ، و "تا" بمعنى "حقل (وبالأخص حقل الأرز)"
فيكون معنى "تويوتا" : الحقل الوفير ، أو الحقل الخصيب 


سـوزوكـي SUZUKI 
هو اسم أحد أشهر العائلات اليابانية
سوزوكي تنقسم إلى كلمتين: :سوزو" بمعنى "جرس أو أجراس"، "كي" بمعنى شجرة
فيكون معنى "سوزوكي" : شجرة الأجراس 


نيسّــــان Nissan
قد تتفاجأ إذا علمت أن "Nissan" معناها ببساطة: "إنتاج اليابان" 
Ni : اختصار لكلمة Nippon بمعنى "اليابان"
ssan : اختصار لكلمة seisan بمعنى "انتاج" أو "صُنع"
ولكن بعضنا يخطئ في نطقها ويقول " neesan " وهذا يؤدي إلى اختلاف المعنى. فيجب مراعاة ذلك وشد السين 


مـيـتـسـوبـيـشـي Mitsubishi
ميتسوبيشي معناه "الجواهر الثلاثة" ، كما هو واضح من الشعار
ولهذه التسمية قصة، هي أن صاحب هذه الشركة واسمه "إيواساكي ياتارو" بدأ في العمل في التجارة البحرية عام 1870، وكان يملك ثلاث سفن يحملها بالبضائع ويتاجر بها في كوريا والصين، وكانت هذه الثلاث سفن من أغلى مايملك وأعز الأشياء لديه لذلك سماهم الجواهر الثلاثة "ميتسوبيشي" ...وشيئاً فشيئاً ازدادت تجارته وفتح مصانع في اليابان وانتقل الى صناعة الموتورات والأدوات الكهربائية، إلى أن أصبحت شركة ميتسوبيشي من أضخم الشركات التي لها عائدات مالية على مستوى العالم وأصبحت ميزانيتها تفوق ميزانية بعض الدول ! 


هـــونــــدا HONDA
هوندا هو اسم عائلة مؤسس هذه الشركة "هوندا سوشيرو" ومعنى هوندا هو : الحقل الرئيسي
"hon": بمعنى رئيسي أو أساسي
"da": بمعنى حقل 


يـــامـــاهـــا YAMAHA
ياماها معناها " حد الجبل "
ياما : بمعنى "جبل"
"ها" : بمعنى "حد" أو "شفير"
وهي اسم عائلة يابانية 


مــــازدا MAZDA
في الأصل هي "ماتسودا" "Matsuda" ، وهي اسم عائلة يابانية ومعناها "حقل أشجار الصنوبر"
ولكنهم كتبوها "Mazda" لتسهيل نطقها على الأجانب
.*​


----------



## مهندسة مستجدة (12 أغسطس 2007)

ما شاء الله موضوع أكثر من رائع أخوي، يبعث في النفس الحماس للوصول للقمة ...
أنا شفت مصنع فورد إللي في ديترويت هالصيف و الصراحة يا جماعة شي خيااااااااال 
قد ما أقول لكم كبيييير يظل لسه كبيييير...شي فوق الخيال

و يقال إنه فيها 40 ألف عامل يمني يعملون فيها 

عقبال الفورد العربي 
سلامي


----------



## محمد فوزى (12 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ العزيز يحيى / الموضوع ليس بالبساطه التى تتخيلها فهذه صناعة ثقيلة تحتاج رؤوس اموال وخبرات ودعم حكومى ودعم شركات عالميه ودراسات جدوى اقتصاديه


----------



## proeng86 (14 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.elgebaly (9 سبتمبر 2007)

فليبدأ كل واحد منا بنفسه و ليعلم الجميع اننا اذا اخلصنا النية لله حققنا مثل ذلك أو افضل
:1:


----------



## m-trl (10 سبتمبر 2007)

آآآآخ الى متى نعم الى متى ونحن في اخر الطابور متى سنصنع محرك سياره في العالم العربي ومتى سنصنع تجهيزات كهربائيه و****الترانزستور****نعم متى متى اذا فعلناها فسوف نستلم مقود الصناعه باذن الله :1: .


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (10 سبتمبر 2007)

[/center][/IMG]




[/center][/IMG]


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (10 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررر على الردود


----------



## mr ali ali (16 سبتمبر 2007)

الله ما أجمل هذه المواضيع الغير مألوفه دائما والتي تمنحنا معلومات عن كلمات وأشياء نتداولها كثيرا في حياتنا اليومية ولكن لا نعرف عنها الشيء الكثير.
فجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## yakon (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*نعم نعم انها البدايه ان شاء الله*

انا علي يقين ان ان شاء الله هيكون في صناعه في مصر ان شاء الله حتي الصناعات المغذيه واللي بيشتغل في المجال ده (زي الاستاذ محمد فوزي مثلا) عارف ايه اهميه الصناعات المغذيه وتاثيرها علي الاقتصاد والصناعه المحليه
وانا هضرب مثال هنا عن سوريا اللي يمكن ظروفها قريبه جدا جدا من مصر عملت عربيه اسمها شام وانا من الناس الي كانوا مبســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوطين جدا عشان الصناعه دي وشايف بريق امل ممكن احنا كمان نكون زيهم 
بيقولوا ان المصنع اللي اتعمل ده وفر حوالي اربعين فرصه عمل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!شويه مش كده!!!!
لان صناعه العربيات اسمها (صناعه الصناعات )>===جلد وبلاستيك وحديد وبويات وكل الصناعات اللي ممكن تخيلوها موجوده في الصناعه الجميله دي 
وانا والله اني علي استعداد تام عشان يكون منتدانا اول منتدي اخد خطوه في الموضوع ده واسيب الكبار اللي هنا يتكلموا في الموضوع ده 
واسف علي الاطاله 
اخوكم الفقير الي الله ايمن 
http://dc37.4shared.com/download/24...916-085836-2c99cebc&dirPasswordConfirmed=true


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

عرض ممتع لتريخ صناعة السيارات .. بارك الله فيك .
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------

